# Error en Hipervinculo



## HansHiroshi (Jul 17, 2009)

Tengo un problema, cuando hago un hipervinculo hacia archivos que estan en la red, ocurren 2 casos:
1- Solo funciona el hipervinculo la primera vez, cuando lo guardo deja de funcionar.
2 - simplemente no funciona y me da el mensaje "la direccion del sitio no es válida. Compruebe la dirección y vuelva a intentarlo".
Estoy manejando office2003.

Espero alquien me pueda ayudar con esto.

saludos
Hans


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 17, 2009)

Yo diría que es un problema de cómo está la ruta del vínculo.  Intente con esto:

http://www.newsgrupos.com/microsoft-public-es-excel/892513-hipervinculo-se-pierde.html


----------



## HansHiroshi (Jul 17, 2009)

Lo solicioné de esta manera.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/890474/es


Deshabilitar la opción "Actualizar vínculos en Guardar"******** type=text/javascript>                loadTOCNode(2, 'workaround');            *********>Este método impide que Microsoft Office Excel, Microsoft Office Word y Microsoft Office PowerPoint cambien el hipervínculo que ha creado. Además, este método impide posibles daños al formato de vínculo. El *Actualizar vínculos al guardar *es una opción de todo Office. Por ejemplo, si cambia la opción en Word, la opción se cambia automáticamente en Excel y en PowerPoint. 

En el menú *Herramientas *, haga clic en *Opciones *.
En la ficha *General *, haga clic en *Opciones Web *.
En la ficha *archivos *, haga clic para desactivar la *Actualizar vínculos al guardar *casilla de verificación y, a continuación, haga clic en *Aceptar *.

*Nota *Los archivos posteriores que se guardan no se actualizan los hipervínculos al guardar operación. Por lo tanto, los hipervínculos de trabajo permanecerá en su formato de trabajo.
gracias por la respuesta.
Hans


----------

